# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  How to find my posts

## Corpsman

I know how to use advanced search to find posts started by me but how do I find posts in threads I didn't start?

----------


## MBMETC

Click on your name in one of your posts or under your profile

----------


## SlimmerMe

If you can access your profile page, then upper left will say "Find all post" and click on that~

and the way to access your profile page is when you see your own username anywhere....

----------


## Corpsman

I got it thanks. I couldn't access my profile before but now I can.

----------


## papeUnceria

Full Kim Kardashian Sex Tape Get everything Kim Kardashian straight from America' s #1 celebrity brand, PEOPLE. The latest Kim Kardashian news, a full collection of photos, fun2 Dec 2009 Yes, that's Kim Kardashian, she of the 10:00 AM smoky eye makeup and slinky- dressed runs to Starbucks. Check out her gorgeous makeunder here 
also Kim Kardashian Uncut Sex Tape
Kim Kardashian Sex Tape Ipod Compatible

----------

